# Six Munts Ago...



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I kudnt spell Pitchur frame Makr. Now I R One!  :sarcastic: :dance3::lol:

My Sweetie installed a tile mosaic on the wall above and behind the stove. Then she said "Huneee...will you make a frame for me?"

OK.

I decided to use poplar for the frame and stain it with the same stain/finish we used over the patio door. The curtain is mounted on that particular board.

After taking some measurements, I ripped some 1 1/2 inch stock. I made several test cuts with a rabbiting bit in the router to get a rabbit to cover the edge of the tiles. 15/32" worked nicely.

Then I used a cove bit to cut a profile along the outer edge of the stock. Next, I used a small roundover bit to ease the sharp edge on the inside of each board.

I used the miter saw to cut the angles and actually got all cuts right the first time. Since the tiles were not actually the same width and length, I fudged about 1/8 inch on the width and length. Good thing I did. 

I used several clamps to hold everything in place while I glued and then shot a couple of brads in each corner.

After letting the frame sit in the clamps for about an hour, I sanded it and gave it a test fit. Perfect!

My sweetie stained it, and later sprayed a polyurethane finish. I used a few dabs of Liquid Nails panel adhesive to attach it to the wall and shot a few 2 inch brad nails into the frame to hold it in place until the adhesive cures.

She is a happy camper...and that makes me a happy camper.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Geez, Mike, _our_ wives find out about _you_ we are in so much trouble...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

+1, ain't dat da truth!!!

great job Mike...




DaninVan said:


> Geez, Mike, _our_ wives find out about _you_ we are in so much trouble...


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice job. Looks great. Did you have any problems staining the Poplar?


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Mike ~ Wowzers!!! Nice job. I am assuming that when your wife first installed the tiles that she had in mind allowing a precise amount of room for the frame and she knew exactly who would be doing it. Neat planning, and as always, excellent photo documentation.

Bob


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Beautiful work. I won't be showing this one to my wife!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice frame and a great idea Mike.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work Mike . Seeing as I like photography I really want to master building picture frames . They charge an outrageous amount here for framing , and I'd feel better knowing I took the picture plus made the frame when I'm looking at it on my wall.

Looks like I'm going to be needed a decent work station and a variety of clamps . You guys have sure cost me a lot of money since I joined . Your a bad influence on the younger wood working generation Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words. When my wife was looking for a mural, I measured the opening and she picked out the one she wanted. Turns out it was 20 x 24 inches. She used mastic to apply the tiles.

The frame size was dictated by the area to work with at the top under the range hood. 1 1/2" was perfect.

No real problems applying the stain. It is Rustoleum "Kona", which is a dark brown. That was the look she wanted to go with the tiles. And it matches the bookcase, toy box and crate coffee table in the living room.

This was one of the few remaining items on our punch list for the kitchen remodel. 



> Looks like I'm going to be needed a decent work station and a variety of clamps . You guys have sure cost me a lot of money since I joined . Your a bad influence on the younger wood working generation Mike


It will make your shop time a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> It will make your shop time a lot more enjoyable.


Yes that would be a bonus as maybe I'll actually build something lol


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

This is very nice.
Allen


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Mike.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Can't say I've ever seen anything quite like that. Definitely not in the kitchen. Very slick, I like it. I would think that something like that would sell well too.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Roy Drake said:


> Beautiful work. I won't be showing this one to my wife!


Me neither!!!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice, Mike!! I like building frames. Did 3 so far. My son wants me to make him one, he just never remembers to get the dimensions.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

N'awlins77 said:


> Very nice, Mike!! I like building frames. Did 3 so far. My son wants me to make him one, he just never remembers to get the dimensions.


Thanks Lee.


----------

